# adoption when on citalopram



## prettyflower7

Hi everyone,

my husband and i having had miscarriages and other problems have been looking into adoption. however I have been on citalopram on and off for the last year to help with anxiety type symptoms and I was wondering if this is going to hinder our application in any way. any information would be very helpful


----------



## sophxx

From what I've read it won't they would actually encourage you to stay on the meds while going through the process as it can be stressful. Theres some really good uk forums for adoption where you would probably get lots of advice. Good luck if you decide to adopt x


----------



## MrsReiver

I'm on amytriptyline for anxiety. On Tuesday I met with my Mum's social workers (Mum's a foster carer) to talk about me and hubby applying to foster and possibly adopt and I asked her what implications my medication would have for any application we made. She said as long as I was upfront with social workers, kept them informed about my condition and was honest about everything it shouldn't be an issue. All the best for the future x


----------



## CurlySue

They would not be concerned that you were on anxiety medication, per se, but they would need to be thorough about how you deal with anxiety. The whole process of adoption is a stressful time and the children who are up for adoption are generally traumatised children from all sorts of backgrounds. They'd need to be entirely convinced that a) you would survive the process and b) you'd be able to remain 'well' should a vulnerable child be placed. 

We learned on our prep groups that people who suffer with mental illness are not disallowed from adoption provided that their conditions are under control and they can establish that they are coping and would cope. 

It may well be that they'd require you to speak with an independent psychiatrist/psychologist as this is what a couple on our group were told.

Regarding your miscarriages, they'd also expect you to wait six months to a year following on from your last miscarriage before starting the process. This is to allow you to come to terms with the tragedy you have suffered :(


----------

